# Dawn French on the one show



## lilacbx (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/celebrity/dawn-french-blasts-britains-ivf-restrictions/5405.html

This link is about Dawn French appearing on the one show and representing the view that the NICE guidelines should be adhered to rather than the post code lottery of what fertility treatments you are offered.
I tried to reply to the comment someone made but it didn't work so here's what I said:

Dawn was wonderful for talking about such a hard topic.

To the other commenter I would have to ask, have you ever experienced the heartache of infertility? And do you know why people don't choose adoption? I am living with infertility and it's a living HELL! The psychological trauma is terrible and choosing treatments isn't an easy option. They can be painful, intrusive, upsetting etc... But there is the hope that you could achieve what it is everyone's right to experience for themself - being pregnant and having a healthy child.

I work for the NHS so have seen first hand the cuts and restrictions but fertility treatment can massively improve the health and wellbeing for those who don't have the luxury of having children naturally. As for adoption the process can take years and you are very unlikely to adopt a baby. The children that need adopting at an older age may have physical problems, psychological problems, or have suffered trauma that means it needs a special and understanding person to adopt them and give them a happy home.

Don't judge unless you have lived it 

/links


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

Many thanks for flagging up this article, lilacbx - but be warned that the site contains baby and pregnancy photos.


----------



## lilacbx (Oct 5, 2011)

good point cybermintz
I've found another link without the baby and pg pics  
http://www.contactmusic.com/news/french-calls-for-ivf-overhaul-in-britain_1290821

/links


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for putting the link on here Lilacbx  

Go Dawn!!! - one of my favourite comedians, what a great ambassador for us all  

xxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

i have left a comment on the article . i hope it gets to the point


----------



## lilacbx (Oct 5, 2011)

I just read your reply. Love it  concise and sharp


----------



## Jacks girl (Aug 7, 2011)

I too have added my two pence worth! 

Enjoy xxxx


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Well done on your responses girls, some people make me so angry and just have no idea at all what its like to live with IF!!

xx


----------



## irishpete (Dec 29, 2011)

Loving the responses  

I am also dealing with the postcode lottery with regards to NHS funding for Donor Insemination.  Despite the NICE guidelines stating that it should be offered to us (since I have non-obstructive azoospermia as a consequence of a genetic condition), West Sussex PCT will not fund me.  What is frustrating is if they could squeeze some swimmers out of me, then they'd pay for the lot - IUI, IVF, ICSI etc etc.  Incredibly unfair and discriminating.

Enough ranting.  Not the time or place


----------

